# Seeing as you guys are always on about sex...



## makmakmob (Dec 14, 2008)

I wish to propose a question. 

There is no doubting that in this 'fandom' or community, or whatever you want to call it the sexual nature is very much different from the norm. So, to those of you who are into the sexual side, especially the more 'deviant' aspects, don't your fantasies ever concern or disconcert you, maybe even worry you, sometimes?


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 14, 2008)

Anthros Anonymous?


----------



## Qoph (Dec 14, 2008)

Hell yes, especially since I'm new to the fandom.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

Doesn't really bother me, I've told my closest friends and they're fine with it. Sure it's out of the norm to be dreaming you're an animal screwing another animal, but whatever floats my boat...


----------



## Nylak (Dec 14, 2008)

Not really.

There's way weirder shit out there.  >_>


----------



## Bambi (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay, no.

It's never disconcerted me, and thats probably because I know the difference between reality and fantasy.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 14, 2008)

Anime is way, way, way more perverted and freaky


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't really care for the judgment of other people regarding my character, and that applies to more than just here. I accepted who I am a long time ago. There's no need to question or compare myself to others unless there is a verifiable, desirable goal.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 14, 2008)

Nope.  My "fantasies" are somewhat tame compared to other more extreme "fantasies".


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 14, 2008)

No i dont feel weirdened (sp?)


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 14, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Anime is way, way, way more perverted and freaky



Lol.

Anime is the only thing as perverted and freaky as the fandom, that's why furfags and weaboos are mortal enemies. Looking at one another they  see all their social ineptitude and retarded fetishes reflected back at them and  naturally, when the horror wears off the rage sets in.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

Pffft, no.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2008)

Actually yes. There's a thing out there called a Megan's List, and I may be on it.


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 14, 2008)

> don't your fantasies ever concern or disconcert you, maybe even worry you, sometimes?


Luckily I've never felt ashamed at myself,  my fantasies are quite tame and harmless however in the past I felt anxious what people would think if they were ever to uncover my most intimiate fantasies; it's rare anyone discusses anything sexually deviant outside of straight, vanilla sex at least outside of the internet. Eventually I began to understand they were my private affairs, so long as I kept them on a need to know basis in lieu of shouting from the rooftops inviting criticism to my doorstep why should I be concerned? 

Everyone has skeletons in the closet, I just prefer not to go showing mine off.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Actually yes. There's a thing out there called a Megan's List, and I may be on it.



I just googled that.

I don't think I will look at your posts the same way again.


----------



## Azure (Dec 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I don't really care for the judgment of other people regarding my character, and that applies to more than just here. I accepted who I am a long time ago. There's no need to question or compare myself to others unless there is a verifiable, desirable goal.


Pretty much this. Reality and fantasy are an easy line for me to separate, and I keep the urges of each separate as well.


Shenzi said:


> Actually yes. There's a thing out there called a Megan's List, and I may be on it.


datorrents much?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I just googled that.
> 
> I don't think I will look at your posts the same way again.



This.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't worry, it's just in fantasy. Or so I keep telling myself.


----------



## koppnik (Dec 14, 2008)

Everybody has their fantasies, ours are just a little out of the norm. That's fine by me.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Don't worry, it's just in fantasy. Or so I keep telling myself.



If you're not a sex offender and you don't have pornography depicting human children then you won't be on that list.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> If you're not a sex offender and you don't have pornography depicting human children then you won't be on that list.


*wipes forehead* I'm good then!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

What?


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I wish to propose a question.
> 
> There is no doubting that in this 'fandom' or community, or whatever you want to call it the sexual nature is very much different from the norm. So, to those of you who are into the sexual side, especially the more 'deviant' aspects, don't your fantasies ever concern or disconcert you, maybe even worry you, sometimes?



my sexuality does not worry or concern me. nothing wrong with some lass raming her man with a strapon or some spankings ^.^. 

im just curious onto why you ask ppl if they r concerned or worried about there sexlife.  *gives joo the Dr.Phill Apprentice Badge* gratz XD *kissies*


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 14, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> my sexuality does not worry or concern me. nothing wrong with some lass raming her man with a strapon or some spankings ^.^.
> 
> im just curious onto why you ask ppl if they r concerned or worried about there sexlife.  *gives joo the Dr.Phill Apprentice Badge* gratz XD *kissies*



Are you typing with your thumbs?


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> If you're not a sex offender and you don't have pornography depicting human children then you won't be on that list.




>.> is it normal to want to get a pedophile and rape it? since they r not human and just fleshy blowup dolls XD. <.< and ahem deserve punishment ^.^. tournequets and a saw FTW XD


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 14, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> >.> is it normal to want to get a pedophile and rape it? since they r not human and just fleshy blowup dolls XD. <.< and ahem deserve punishment ^.^. tournequets and a saw FTW XD



Raping a pedophile is hilarious, especially if you post pictures online :] .


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 14, 2008)

SORRY, I CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER THE SOUND OF THIS COCK I'M SUCKING.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> SORRY, I CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER THE SOUND OF THIS COCK I'M SUCKING.




may i help? om nom nom even XD?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 14, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> may i help? om nom nom even XD?



Better find out what kind of cock it is first :V .


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 14, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> may i help? om nom nom even XD?



NO

Get your own.

Fuckin' cockstealers....-___-


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Raping a pedophile is hilarious, especially if you post pictures online :] .



^.^ yay! i feel happy now  now if only i can get the Laws and Liberals to see that raping/skinning/crucifing a pedo= justice XD


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> NO
> 
> Get your own.
> 
> Fuckin' cockstealers....-___-



T.T sry i just wanted to help XD


----------



## ADF (Dec 14, 2008)

Yep, but then I remember there are allot worse fetishes I could have ended up with. At least it's not paedophilia right? No one is getting hurt or threatened by provocative drawings of none existent beings.

That said there is the association with bestiality, that there is a fine line. Humans have relations in the animal kingdom but we are not about to go fuck them, I see furries relation with their species as being similar to those between humans and chimps. If they existed they would have all the mental capabilities of humans, unlike animals they can make informed decisions and give consent, as long as the characters you are attracted to are not pure instinctual animals I wouldn't be worried.

That said there is a sharp difference between fantasy and reality, fantasizing and doing are worlds apart.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Better find out what kind of cock it is first :V .




im not picky XD long as its 20+ of age and clean


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 14, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> T.T sry i just wanted to help XD



WE HAETS IT, WE HAETS IT FOREVER.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> >.> is it normal to want to get a pedophile and rape it? since they r not human and just fleshy blowup dolls XD. <.< and ahem deserve punishment ^.^. tournequets and a saw FTW XD


Depends on how hot you are, torture is a huge turn-on. :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 14, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> im not picky XD long as its 20+ of age and clean



Swing and a miss :[ .

This is the furry fandom Uvaaka, do I have to spell it out for you?


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> WE HAETS IT, WE HAETS IT FOREVER.



oh okay fine XD ill go grab me own cock and cockslap myself XD


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Swing and a miss :[ .
> 
> This is the furry fandom Uvaaka, do I have to spell it out for you?



i know im just being a douche as allways XD


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Depends on how hot you are, torture is a huge turn-on. :V



 idk how hot i am but i feel all cute and kinky wene i wear a plaid miniskirt and pink fishnet stockings ^.^


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> idk how hot i am but i feel all cute and kinky wene i wear a plaid miniskirt and pink fishnet stockings ^.^


I like girly boys but that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I like girly boys but that's just ridiculous.



XD well to each their ownXD i just do what the ol lady tell me too XD


----------



## Ax Vorinskathe (Dec 14, 2008)

It did at first, and then I realized my age and everything was fine. I'm probably more perverted than the next guy, so whatever.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 14, 2008)

By Merlin's beard, what the fuck


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> By Merlin's beard, what the fuck



HOBBIT DIDDLING, MAH BOI


----------



## Azure (Dec 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> HOBBIT DIDDLING, MAH BOI


I did no such perversions.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 14, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> >.> is it normal to want to get a pedophile and rape it? since they r not human and just fleshy blowup dolls XD. <.< and ahem deserve punishment ^.^. tournequets and a saw FTW XD



...you're a weirdo.  Even for a furry.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

I wondered about my fantasies at first but then I just said whatever, if it's what I like it's what I like what can I do?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

None of my fantasies frighten me much. Some of them contradict with morals, but thats something I dont want to get into.


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't really shlick around to furry porn but it's usually sub-par anyway.

I have role-played anthro/anthro and anthro/human before but I found nothing wrong with it it's just a way to beat off and it's only a fantasy. Fantasy and reality are two different things and anthros don't exist and I don't think I'd fuck em' if they did. *shrugs*

Other fetishes? There is one I am deathly ashamed of even though it's not harming ANYONE and it's just a little strange, but the community around it is fucking retarded and I don't associate with them. (hint: it isn't babyfur, I don't do shit or piss)

My bondage and s&m, why should I? Fairly common fetishes after all.

There is one fantasy that I felt disturbed by but...meh. It's a fantasy.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...you're a weirdo.  Even for a furry.



call me what you will lass i really dont care ^.^ *omnomnom cookies*


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 14, 2008)

*stage whisper* TYCHO IS A BOY

Diddle me bagpipes and spank me leprechaun!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 14, 2008)

> don't your fantasies ever concern or disconcert you, maybe even worry you, sometimes?


You say that like they should.
In any case, I've gotten over it.  It would only disturb me if it somehow got out of hand.  Like, this one time I read an excerpt in a book about sexual fetishes (yes, we have one at the library and I sat down to read a little bit of it) about a boy in the 1800s who developed a sexual passion concerning the touch of fox fur, so he bought himself a pelt and wrapped himself in it while beating off.  The author then went on to say that the boy became very depressed about his little habit, mainly because he could no longer enjoy 'the pleasures of the flesh', as the person examining him put it, thus becoming rather reclusive and anti-social as he grew older, and ended up killing himself.
But I'm not in that boat.  Not even close.  Granted, I don't look forward to the day I have to explain that aspect of my involvement with this fandom to somebody I know, but I'm a very psychologically stable person.
Heh heh heh....


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> *stage whisper* TYCHO IS A BOY
> 
> Diddle me bagpipes and spank me leprechaun!



XD opps sry taco i mean lad XD eer.. tycho XD lol..

thx for pointing that out alex and yes i shall spank you.. but you gotta follow me rainbow first *nom!*


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> You say that like they should.
> In any case, I've gotten over it.  It would only disturb me if it somehow got out of hand.  Like, this one time I read an excerpt in a book about sexual fetishes (yes, we have one at the library and I sat down to read a little bit of it) about a boy in the 1800s who developed a sexual passion concerning the touch of fox fur, so he bought himself a pelt and wrapped himself in it while beating off.  The author then went on to say that the boy became very depressed about his little habit, mainly because he could no longer enjoy 'the pleasures of the flesh', as the person examining him put it, thus becoming rather reclusive and anti-social as he grew older, and ended up killing himself.
> But I'm not in that boat.  Not even close.  Granted, I don't look forward to the day I have to explain that aspect of my involvement with this fandom to somebody I know, but I'm a very psychologically stable person.
> Heh heh heh....



sounds more like the lil kids parents beat him too much or he was just too emo..


----------



## enchantedtoast (Dec 14, 2008)

Um... Yeah, sometimes, about certain things. Mainly the toonophilia. Fantasizing about standing at the altar in a white wedding dress across from a cartoon dog really makes me feel like a freak.


----------



## k-clements (Dec 14, 2008)

They use to kind of freak me out, but then I heard some of my friends fantasies, none of them are furries, and I was really worried about them for awhile. >.> I also respect myself more for coming to terms with some of my odd fantasies, many people don't admit what they really want, and they suck. >.>


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

<has no sexual fantasies.


----------



## Takun (Dec 14, 2008)

Sometimes when I'm looking at real animals I start foaming at the mouth.

Okay, not really.

Nope.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 15, 2008)

I just hope I don't start absorbing all the crazy sexual deviant-ness and become one of y'all o.o;


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

what I do in the privacy of my bedroom, or kitchen or diningroom, or.....ok well what I do as long as it is mutual, is never a concern.  Just the simple, I have no religious hang ups about sex or my sexuality.

If she is cute and wants to leave claw and fang marks all over me, well thats my business and hers.  

Oh an Nargle.  welcome to the family.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 15, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> XD opps sry taco i mean lad XD eer.. tycho XD lol..



Did you just call me "taco"?


----------



## Azure (Dec 15, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Did you just call me "taco"?


At least she didn't call you burrito supreme.  Those things give me the shits.


----------



## Huey (Dec 15, 2008)

They sure do.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 15, 2008)

My brain has crawled out of my head and is actively seeking sanctuary elsewhere.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 15, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I just hope I don't start absorbing all the crazy sexual deviant-ness and become one of y'all o.o;



One of us, one of us  .


----------



## ZiggyShadowDust (Dec 15, 2008)

Since registering here, I've now got these furry fantasies. The thing is, I see the anthro-porn and I like them but then feel so weird as a result. I'm not used to this. OK to a furry its not weird at all, but to everyone else, I just feel uneasy.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't have much of a sex drive. What turns me on is neither unusual nor interesting. More so in light of what weird shit I see on FA when I rarely surf it.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I just hope I don't start absorbing all the crazy sexual deviant-ness and become one of y'all o.o;



It's inevitable...soon all you'll want is some tentacle fursuit scatfag action.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 15, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> It's inevitable...soon all you'll want is some tentacle fursuit scatfag action.



*SHITTING.*
*DICKNIPPLES.*
*ON A HERM KRYSTAL.*


----------



## Monak (Dec 15, 2008)

No not disturbed by my likings.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> *SHITTING.*
> *DICKNIPPLES.*
> *ON A HERM KRYSTAL.*



*wets self*


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 15, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> *SHITTING.*
> *DICKNIPPLES.*
> *ON A HERM KRYSTAL.*



AND THEN GAY WEEGEE ASSRAPES HER WITH HIS TENTACLE COCK THE SIZE OF MOUNT EVEREST AND...

*mind implodes*


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> AND THEN GAY WEEGEE ASSRAPES HER WITH HIS TENTACLE COCK THE SIZE OF MOUNT EVEREST AND...
> 
> *mind implodes*



Can't rape the willing!


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 15, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> *SHITTING.*
> *DICKNIPPLES.*
> *ON A HERM KRYSTAL.*



I hope you appreciate that image will remain with me for the rest of my life.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 15, 2008)

Occasionally but those fantasies aren't related to the fandom at all.

Plus I couldn't ever act on them without most likely going to jail. Stupid laws...


----------



## Jack (Dec 15, 2008)

doesn't bother me at all. I classify furries (the anthropomorphic characters.) as more human like than animal like. because the only think that is animal like about them, is their half animal apperiance. everything else about the M.C.V. of furries is human.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 16, 2008)

I won't be scared about myself until I start fapping to pics of old people. And I don't see myself doing that


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 16, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> So, to those of you who are into the sexual side, especially the more 'deviant' aspects, don't your fantasies ever concern or disconcert you, maybe even worry you, sometimes?



Nope. There were a few occasions where I'd think to myself, "You know, that's actually pretty weird", but that's about it. Also, after seeing all the crazy shit on FA, and the overwhelming _amount_ of it, I tend to think instead, "You know, that's actually pretty weird, but at least I don't get off on unbirthingscatinflationporn".


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 23, 2008)

What exactly do you mean? Is the subject you ask of about the Furry aspect, or the large number of homo/bi sexual members on here? It doesn't bother me none. I don't care. As far as my sexuality, I'll go either way. Furry or non-furry, Gay straight or bi. The point is anyone who would want me, I'd be an entertaining partner.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 23, 2008)

Those that are obsessed with the sexual side tend not to be freaked out about it from what I've seen.  And I can understand it - most furries I see interested in the sex part of the community have very clear lines of what is no longer fap- / schlick-worthy.  There's 'lines' where something is no longer furry but animal, where something is no longer arousing but insulting / disgusting, etc.

Of course, some times these lines are set way ahead of those set by one's peers.  But overall, the only times I see a furry freaking out about their fantasies are when they fear there's double standards [Tentacle Porn not being alright for Furs but alright for Humans for instance, or Cub-art alright but Spawn(lizard)-art a no-no] or that there's a great risk of someone they know _not_ into their fantasies finding them out.


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 23, 2008)

My fantasies scared me a bit at first, but then I saw far more fucked up shit than what I'm into, so I'm fine. Also, none of it has had a real effect on my life, so I don't see why i should worry.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> My fantasies scared me a bit at first, but then I saw far more fucked up shit than what I'm into, so I'm fine. Also, none of it has had a real effect on my life, so I don't see why i should worry.


please dont tell me clownsong is one of them.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> please dont tell me clownsong is one of them.



The clownsong is funny


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

szopaw said:


> The clownsong is funny


NO IT ISNT.



im actually traumatized.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> NO IT ISNT.
> 
> 
> 
> im actually traumatized.



Oh ye of tender hearts (and stomaches). I actually found it funny.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Oh ye of tender hearts (and stomaches). I actually found it funny.



you sick bastard D:

you probably would find all these ones funneh then http://www.lolshock.com/


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't even want to know,... but if this thread is about freakyness limits. I'll go with whatever unless it's just utterly unacceptable.


----------



## Yggd (Dec 23, 2008)

As disturbing as my various fetishes are generally considered, I don't feel any guilt or shame about having any of them. None of them are causing anyone any harm, and if people show unwarranted concern toward them, I'll just laugh it off and feel bad that they place importance on such petty things.


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm not ashamed of myself. =P  No authority, no watching eyes, no 'big brother' needs to know what for, but no one is harmed.

Come to think of it, I think I could stand to be a little stranger.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> you sick bastard D:
> 
> you probably would find all these ones funneh then http://www.lolshock.com/



Milkfountain is pretty funny. Unless there's some highly visible scat (I don't like the sight of lumps of crap, believe it or not) or rotten flesh (the worse if on a living body) it doesn't phase me.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Milkfountain is pretty funny. Unless there's some highly visible scat (I don't like the sight of lumps of crap, believe it or not) or rotten flesh (the worse if on a living body) it doesn't phase me.



tis actually disgusting. I just cant explain in words how fucked up they all are.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Milkfountain



what's that exactly? I have an idea, but the way red put it sounds a bit disgusting now


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 23, 2008)

I am not worried of anything.


----------



## Tails Fox (Dec 23, 2008)

It's never really worried me, really. The only problem is telling some of my non-furry friends that I like the stuff


----------



## Doug (Dec 23, 2008)

.Ein. said:


> I'm not ashamed of myself. =P No authority, no watching eyes, no 'big brother' needs to know what for, but no one is harmed.
> 
> Come to think of it, I think I could stand to be a little stranger.


Unless you've ever searched for it on the Internet, then your ISP, whatever sites you went to and Viacom know. Big Brother probably knows under the USA PATRIOT Act. 

Anyway, what exactly does it mean by "fantasies"? Odd sexual attractions/tendencies?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 23, 2008)

skittle said:


> Occasionally but those fantasies aren't related to the fandom at all.
> 
> Plus I couldn't ever act on them without most likely going to jail. Stupid laws...


Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaapeeeeeeeee


And I'm so fucking glad I don't have to participate in Anthros Anonymous. Heh, seems like most furries ONLY talk about sex. (EXAMPLE: thefurryden.net )
...Which is why I don't really consider myself to be a furry...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaapeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> And I'm so fucking glad I don't have to participate in Anthros Anonymous. Heh, seems like most furries ONLY talk about sex. (EXAMPLE: thefurryden.net )
> ...Which is why I don't really consider myself to be a furry...



too bad. you're a furry anyway ^_^ 

guh, don't let sex define the furry fandom :???:


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 23, 2008)

Doug said:


> Anyway, what exactly does it mean by "fantasies"? Odd sexual attractions/tendencies?


It means, imagining yourself to fuck, dreaming about fucking, fascinated by fucking, setting a goal to fuck, or just fucking something. It could be odd and disgusting, much like the furry fetish.


NekoFox08 said:


> too bad. you're a furry anyway ^_^


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
http://starwarsdotcom.com/star_wars/gallery/characters/pics/luke/esb_luke73.jpg


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> It means, imagining yourself to fuck, dreaming about fucking, fascinated by fucking, setting a goal to fuck, or just fucking something. It could be odd and disgusting, much like the furry fetish.



*facepalm* that's a bit extreme -___-


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> *facepalm* that's a bit extreme -___-


Yeah, I know. But furries can be extreme, too. (Notice I said 'can.')


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 23, 2008)

Got no fetishes, no shame here.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Yeah, I know. But furries can be extreme, too. (Notice I said 'can.')



well... yea... but I've seen worse outside of the fandom. let's face it. where there is a fandom. there is porn

and besides. I have fantasies all the time... about what: I fantasize of cuddling with someone, and laying in bed the the person I love... that's not a sexual fetish... is it? 0_o


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well... yea... but I've seen worse outside of the fandom. let's face it. where there is a fandom. there is porn
> 
> and besides. I have fantasies all the time... about what: *I fantasize of cuddling with someone, and laying in bed the the person I love... that's not a sexual fetish... is it?* 0_o



Awww, that's cute Neko.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Awww, that's cute Neko.


well, I'm not trying to be cute but thnx ^_^ I'm just saying. love isn't all about sex. sex isn't all about perversion. and this fandom isn't all about sex :3


----------



## Suirad (Dec 23, 2008)

Believe me, there are many more weird things...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 23, 2008)

*penispaw*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *penispaw*


*volunteers*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *penispaw*


HA! paws dont have apposable thumbs, but in your case you dont need thumbs to hold tweezers =D


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 23, 2008)

Doug said:


> Unless you've ever searched for it on the Internet, then your ISP, whatever sites you went to and Viacom know. Big Brother probably knows under the USA PATRIOT Act.
> 
> Anyway, what exactly does it mean by "fantasies"? Odd sexual attractions/tendencies?



To search for something prosecutable on herr internetz is the stuff of fools and kids who live in trailers.



NekoFox08 said:


> love isn't all about sex. sex isn't all about perversion. and this fandom isn't all about sex :3



Yes it is, yes it is, yes it is.

Join us as we fap.

ONE OF US.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> HA! paws dont have apposable thumbs, but in your case you dont need thumbs to hold tweezers =D


oh, that's uncalled for


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 23, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> HA! paws dont have apposable thumbs, but in your case you dont need thumbs to hold tweezers =D



Eff yoo!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh, that's uncalled for


lolololololololol =D


----------



## Doug (Dec 23, 2008)

I have an......... "unusual" one, not illegal/disturbing or anything though. (not really connected to the fandom, btw).


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh, that's uncalled for



Thanks  I'll just slap him and text him when he least expects it.


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 23, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Thanks  I'll just slap him and text him when he least expects it.



NO ONE EXPECTS THE SPANISH INQUISITION.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox, your avatar is sexy.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Thanks  I'll just slap him and text him when he least expects it.


two can play at that game my friend


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> NekoFox, your avatar is sexy.


everyone says that ^.^' thnx <3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 23, 2008)

So am I.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> So am I.


I'm sorry, what?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm sorry, what?


he ment to say "also callum is sexy"


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 23, 2008)

No he didn't mean to say that.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 23, 2008)

My fantasies scare me.

4srsly


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 23, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> please dont tell me clownsong is one of them.


That's more amazing to me than sexy. By fantasies I meant the thought of yiff. That scared me at first because I had no idea about furry, so thought I was a freak (which I may well be), but then I came into the fandom to see there were others and all that shit. Then I delved deeper into the internet to find more fucked up shit than furry.
Anybody who tells me furries are freaks - no. Just no. Your fetishes, interests and kinks don't inherently make you a freak. If you believe they do, you're basically retarded. To be a freak - you seriously have to have some extreme personality quirks at least.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 23, 2008)

I like them too.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 23, 2008)

It depends on if you can contrast reality with a fandom. If not, oh hell yeah. If so, not so much.

In my case, not so much. Though, I'm rather dull at the whole "fandom" fads, and I resent _a lot_ of them. I'm just into being a furry because it's creative, fun, dramatized by everyone, and completely hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 23, 2008)

Up is down.


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 23, 2008)

Ren, do you plan on making ANY SENSE in this thread?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 23, 2008)

There is a red sky this evening, how does this compare with your estimations Mr Phillips?


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 23, 2008)

I have relatively normal fetishes. "Normal" meaning that they are commonly had within the general population. Light bondage, slight humiliation, etc.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 23, 2008)

Five degrees starboard Mr Harknell!


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, now I'm pissed.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 23, 2008)

Why?


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 24, 2008)

oh god i have the weirdest fetishes 
but it's easier to just not think about it


----------



## BullyKaZe (Dec 24, 2008)

Errr... I'm dealin with those "issues" myself right now... Though not out of my own head. They're more of a... Concerning presence, in my current relationship. Like most of ya'll here, I'm into fairly "normal" bedroom habits, but things are a little different from the other end. I suppose he's more of a furry than I am if you wanna think about it in terms of interests.

Now don't get me wrong... I'm all for a little deviance and for trying new things, but some of it can get a little. I dunno... Odd?
Anyone else deal with a mate like that? ()

*lies down and sighs*


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 24, 2008)

BullyKaZe said:


> Errr... I'm dealin with those "issues" myself right now... Though not out of my own head. They're more of a... Concerning presence, in my current relationship. Like most of ya'll here, I'm into fairly "normal" bedroom habits, but things are a little different from the other end. I suppose he's more of a furry than I am if you wanna think about it in terms of interests.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong... I'm all for a little deviance and for trying new things, but some of it can get a little. I dunno... Odd?
> Anyone else deal with a mate like that? ()
> ...


WOOF WOOF WOOF YIFF


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2008)

BullyKaZe said:


> Errr... I'm dealin with those "issues" myself right now... Though not out of my own head. They're more of a... Concerning presence, in my current relationship. Like most of ya'll here, I'm into fairly "normal" bedroom habits, but things are a little different from the other end. I suppose he's more of a furry than I am if you wanna think about it in terms of interests.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong... I'm all for a little deviance and for trying new things, but some of it can get a little. I dunno... Odd?
> Anyone else deal with a mate like that? ()
> ...



He wants to put a dog dildo in your butt doesn't he D: ?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 24, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> He wants to put a dog dildo in your butt doesn't he D: ?



I'd say he should be quiet and take the knot. 

Be happy someone wants to go to bed with you.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 24, 2008)

szopaw, were you in poland during the period of martial law?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 24, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> szopaw, were you in poland during the period of martial law?



I'm 19, so obviously not. Why?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 24, 2008)

Just wondering. I ask anyone from a former warsaw-pact country if they were there durring the dissolution of communism in that country. Or if they were there durring a major event in that country.


----------



## BullyKaZe (Dec 24, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I'd say he should be quiet and take the knot.
> 
> Be happy someone wants to go to bed with you.



Sex hasn't been the centralisation of my happiness for quite awhile now. I'm all for makin home-boy happy... But at the cost of my comfort zone? (T_T)


----------



## Thatch (Dec 24, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Just wondering. I ask anyone from a former warsaw-pact country if they were there durring the dissolution of communism in that country. Or if they were there durring a major event in that country.



Oh, fair nuff. My folk were though.



BullyKaZe said:


> Sex hasn't been the centralisation of my happiness for quite awhile now. I'm all for makin home-boy happy... But at the cost of my comfort zone? (T_T)



Nah, j/k. A relationship where you sacrifices yourself for the sake of the other is unhealthy. Even if it's mutual, it's still not healthy, though fair at least.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 24, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Oh, fair nuff. My folk were though.



Yeah... The reason why I ask people is because the Reds forced my family out of Finland when they tried to, but miserably failed to take over finland durring the winter war.


----------



## BullyKaZe (Dec 24, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Nah, j/k. A relationship where you sacrifices yourself for the sake of the other is unhealthy. Even if it's mutual, it's still not healthy, though fair at least.



*nods* A truth I'm quickly learning... *le sigh*


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 24, 2008)

It's kind of hard to look at some of the fetishes around the fandom, even with the ones I like, and not feel it's weird as hell. But the ideas have been around for a long time in some form or another, even fantasies involving vorarephilia, macrophilia, etc, etc. Maybe the mediums available to people today have allowed illustrating such kinks to a much further extreme, but the ideas have been around. You know that argument which usually goes along the lines of "They've been doing _x_ for thousands of years, " which proves that _x_ is okay?


So, what've we got to worry about?


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 24, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Yeah... The reason why I ask people is because the Reds forced my family out of Finland when they tried to, but miserably failed to take over finland durring the winter war.



Finland... be nice to them..


----------



## Thatch (Dec 24, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Yeah... The reason why I ask people is because the Reds forced my family out of Finland when they tried to, but miserably failed to take over finland durring the winter war.



Shit happens, I guess.



BullyKaZe said:


> *nods* A truth I'm quickly learning... *le sigh*



Well, I don't know who's more fortunate, me learning from the mistakes of others but having no experience of my own, or you, at least enjoying the nice part of the relationship 9.9


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 24, 2008)

There are definitely weirder - and more detrimental - things. Most of my friends have pretty much accepted it as part of my personality, anyways. It is a bit of a problem finding people willing to do some of the things I want with me, though...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

No sex for Des...though Girlfriend often watches hentai with me...which.is.weird
"are we gonna watch the tentacle monster with school girls?"
"um....do you want to watch that one?"
"YES!"
"*sweatdrop*...you're not like other girls, thats what I can say"


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 24, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> So, what've we got to worry about?



_that people might be put off by our animal-people fetish_


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 24, 2008)

Are strange fetishes normal?


----------



## Attaman (Dec 24, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Are strange fetishes normal?



Tentacle is 'alternative'.

Much hentai involves tentacle, or tentacle reference.

So I'd say yes.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 24, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Are strange fetishes normal?


I think "strange" in this case = "not normal."


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 24, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> _that people might be put off by our animal-people fetish_



Damn.

Oh yeah. I forgot..

/rationalizing

Heheh.. I dunno. Beyond FA, people won't know about my crazy interests. If they want to look through the furriness and WTF at it all, then I guess that's fair game.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 25, 2008)

They don't for me. I'm Asexual.


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 25, 2008)

No, not even in the slightest.


----------



## Crazy lemming (Dec 27, 2008)

my fantasies stay in my head where they belong, and all is well


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 29, 2008)

I SHOULD THINK CUB PORN AND VORE IS WEIRD!?
haha. Nah, I don't worry since I know what my limits are and I know what my reasons for liking the things I like, and they are not anything seriously worth worrying about.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 29, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Anime is way, way, way more perverted and freaky


 
Anime has some freaky shit too but you can go on a forum and you don't see threads about dicks all the time ._.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2008)

Anime (usually) does not include dog cock


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Anime (usually) does not include dog cock


yes it does, YES IT DOES
its only enemy is Horse Cawks


----------



## FourLetterWord (Dec 29, 2008)

i dont think this is something to worry about

everyone likes sex, and we're relatively unusual in that we don't have a taboo against it, so its kind of a given that we'll talk about sex a lot


----------



## Thatch (Dec 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Anime (usually) does not include dog cock



that's the domain of RL. Anime has tentacles. Everything has it's domain.


----------



## Uro (Dec 29, 2008)

Nothing weird about good ole fashioned bondage!


----------



## Sirdan87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, when I first encountered the "fandom" It was mostly the pornographic material...of course that was when I was a mindless teenager and didn't like the "Furry" Concept. Eventually I've learned to accept it, both the adult and non-adult conduct.

With that said, I've actually met some interesting people on here. (Not just this site) but on other programs and such. I have met a few who are into the whole sexual aspect. As far as it goes for concerns for fantasies. No, because I like thinking myself as a dragon, if it's for adult based fantasies or not, the same goes for my gf too.


----------



## Orion928 (Dec 30, 2008)

never, not even once


----------

